# Effect of US recession on international skilled workers



## Al1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi,

I'm considering relocating to Canada from Scotland. I am a qualified architect and understand that architects are on the most recent federal skilled worker list. 

However, the BBC News have recently implied that skilled workers in the US are struggling to find work due to the ecomomic recession. I'm unsure if there will be much work for architects or other skilled workers at present in Canada if the US situation is as bad as the BBC say and US skilled workers are forced to head north to find work.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Al.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Al1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm considering relocating to Canada from Scotland. I am a qualified architect and understand that architects are on the most recent federal skilled worker list.
> 
> ...


I assume by north you mean Canada. I've seen no reports of US citizens moving to Canada for work so I would discount that. There's no doubt the US is struggling with the employment issue as are all so-called industrialized nations. The loss of manufacturing jobs has left many on the welfare rolls. Canada has fared okay during this recessionary period but announced this morning a loss of 170k full time jobs offset by an equal amount in the part-time area. It's still not easy finding a job here for many new immigrants.


----------

